# PE -ELECTRICAL POWER PASSING SCORE



## eng787

DOES ANYBODY HAVE GUESS WHAT WILL BE PASSING SCORE FOR ELECTRICAL-POWER.

IS 60% SCORE IS OKAY TO PASS PE


----------



## eng787

Baljit Gill said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE GUESS WHAT WILL BE PASSING SCORE FOR ELECTRICAL-POWER.
> 
> IS 60% SCORE IS OKAY TO PASS PE


no power guys out there


----------



## Kahrlo

The passing grade is a scale score and not by % of correct answers.. In TX, 70 is the scale of a passing grade. Check the new scoring process in the NCEES website. A lot of it depends on your colleagues score on the exam..


----------



## cableguy

There are at least 3 of us here from Texas that scored a 93. Haven't seen any higher than that though.

On the morning session, I felt unsure about 2-4 questions, and then on the afternoon, probably 6-8 of them. I can think of at least 2-3 that I am sure I missed. But overall, I thought the exam wasn't nearly as bad as I prepared for, and I completed the exam rather quickly.


----------



## Kahrlo

cableguy said:


> There are at least 3 of us here from Texas that scored a 93. Haven't seen any higher than that though.
> On the morning session, I felt unsure about 2-4 questions, and then on the afternoon, probably 6-8 of them. I can think of at least 2-3 that I am sure I missed. But overall, I thought the exam wasn't nearly as bad as I prepared for, and I completed the exam rather quickly.


Congrats sir.. me too.. i can only think of 1 question that i surely missed.. around 5 questions though are educated guesses or answered through elimination.. Anyways, im from the Univ. of Houston and i would say that this school taught me a lot to ace the exam..


----------



## thewalt33

Baljit Gill said:


> DOES ANYBODY HAVE GUESS WHAT WILL BE PASSING SCORE FOR ELECTRICAL-POWER.
> 
> IS 60% SCORE IS OKAY TO PASS PE


I can tell you in my case, in Florida 60% of answers correct is not a passing score. So yeah, I'm not too thrilled this morning.

On a different topic, without going into details, I did poorly on the Instrument Transformers section and the Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits section. Can anyone suggest reference materials or example problems I can look into for that? I was ill prepared for that stuff.

I appreciate all the help from the site.


----------



## cableguy

thewalt33 said:


> On a different topic, without going into details, I did poorly on the Instrument Transformers section and the Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits section. Can anyone suggest reference materials or example problems I can look into for that? I was ill prepared for that stuff.


Sorry to hear that you didn't pass. 

As for instrument transformers, here's a good book you can download for free:

http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/no...rtsci/index.htm

The Art and Science of Protective Relaying, by GE. One thing it does not have is an index; I made a spreadsheet for an index, printed it out, and I also printed out the whole book. The place I work has a binding machine, and I made many many self-bound books with it.

Another book can be found by Googling blackburn protective relaying pdf - note that it's got some serious errors in non-instrument chapters though (its ANSI device number list in Chapter 1 is completely wrong). Those 2 should be able to get you started on both instrument transformers and transmission system design. In addition, don't forget to just do some plain old Googling... manufacturers like to put a lot of info in their data books on these things (places like GE, ABB, etc).

As for power electronic circuits, more Google-Fu will help you there as well. I found a fair amount of material by just Googling for it.


----------



## thewalt33

cableguy said:


> thewalt33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a different topic, without going into details, I did poorly on the Instrument Transformers section and the Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits section. Can anyone suggest reference materials or example problems I can look into for that? I was ill prepared for that stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear that you didn't pass.
> 
> As for instrument transformers, here's a good book you can download for free:
> 
> http://www.gedigitalenergy.com/multilin/no...rtsci/index.htm
> 
> The Art and Science of Protective Relaying, by GE. One thing it does not have is an index; I made a spreadsheet for an index, printed it out, and I also printed out the whole book. The place I work has a binding machine, and I made many many self-bound books with it.
> 
> Another book can be found by Googling blackburn protective relaying pdf - note that it's got some serious errors in non-instrument chapters though (its ANSI device number list in Chapter 1 is completely wrong). Those 2 should be able to get you started on both instrument transformers and transmission system design. In addition, don't forget to just do some plain old Googling... manufacturers like to put a lot of info in their data books on these things (places like GE, ABB, etc).
> 
> As for power electronic circuits, more Google-Fu will help you there as well. I found a fair amount of material by just Googling for it.
Click to expand...


Thanks for the info. I'm not too interested in doing actual work today anyway. I'll give it a read.

Thanks again.


----------



## eng787

thewalt33 said:


> Baljit Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> DOES ANYBODY HAVE GUESS WHAT WILL BE PASSING SCORE FOR ELECTRICAL-POWER.
> 
> IS 60% SCORE IS OKAY TO PASS PE
> 
> 
> 
> I can tell you in my case, in Florida 60% of answers correct is not a passing score. So yeah, I'm not too thrilled this morning.
> 
> On a different topic, without going into details, I did poorly on the Instrument Transformers section and the Devices &amp; Power Electronic Circuits section. Can anyone suggest reference materials or example problems I can look into for that? I was ill prepared for that stuff.
> 
> I appreciate all the help from the site.
Click to expand...

Did you get the results. According to you how much % of correct answers will pass PE ? is passing vary from state to state or NCEES decide who passed or not ??


----------



## benbo

Baljit Gill said:


> Did you get the results. According to you how much % of correct answers will pass PE ? is passing vary from state to state or NCEES decide who passed or not ??


My friend, I know you are stressed out. But nobody knows the answer to this question. Even if they got their results.

Most people guess it to be around 70%, plus or minus a couple questions. That's probably about right. But nobody knows.

Do you actually know exactly what percent you got correct? It's always possible you got more correct than you think.


----------



## thewalt33

benbo said:


> Baljit Gill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get the results. According to you how much % of correct answers will pass PE ? is passing vary from state to state or NCEES decide who passed or not ??
> 
> 
> 
> My friend, I know you are stressed out. But nobody knows the answer to this question. Even if they got their results.
> 
> Most people guess it to be around 70%, plus or minus a couple questions. That's probably about right. But nobody knows.
> 
> Do you actually know exactly what percent you got correct? It's always possible you got more correct than you think.
Click to expand...

The diagnostic report does tell you the number of correct responses by category. I know I got 48/80 (very humbling to type that) which is 60%. I don't believe you get any report if you pass. I'd be more disheartened to find out if the passing score was 61.25%

By the way, DO NOT READ INTO THAT. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE PASSING SCORE WAS. I could just see that being taken the wrong way.


----------



## eng787

does anybody diagnostic report claims more that 60% correct answers ????


----------



## ErichB

thewalt33 said:


> The diagnostic report does tell you the number of correct responses by category. I know I got 48/80 (very humbling to type that) which is 60%. I don't believe you get any report if you pass. I'd be more disheartened to find out if the passing score was 61.25%
> By the way, DO NOT READ INTO THAT. I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE PASSING SCORE WAS. I could just see that being taken the wrong way.


This certainly is nerve-wracking to hear. Now I wonder what scores people have received on the Electrical/Electronics exam (for the ones that failed that is.)

I felt confident in 60 questions I have answered. As for the other 20, I either somewhat knew the content of the material, or had no clue at all. I know for certain that I didn't do well for the Digital Signal Processing questions since I haven't studied it at all (damn you Camara for not covering Butterworth Filters!) nor did I take a class in it during college.


----------



## benbo

Baljit Gill said:


> does anybody diagnostic report claims more that 60% correct answers ????


Yes, in the past many times. If you search this website you can find them.

I don't think anybody posted getting over 70% and failing. Or at least not very many people.


----------



## benbo

ErichB said:


> I felt confident in 60 questions I have answered. As for the other 20, I either somewhat knew the content of the material, or had no clue at all. I know for certain that I didn't do well for the Digital Signal Processing questions since I haven't studied it at all (damn you Camara for not covering Butterworth Filters!) nor did I take a class in it during college.


If you are confident in 60 out of 80 you are in good shape.

On the other 20, pure guessing would give you a few.

So that's well over 70%. Assuming you didn't make a lot of dumb mistakes you should be okay (although, once again, I have no idea of the actual passing score - this is just my feeling).


----------



## ErichB

benbo said:


> If you are confident in 60 out of 80 you are in good shape.
> On the other 20, pure guessing would give you a few.
> 
> So that's well over 70%. Assuming you didn't make a lot of dumb mistakes you should be okay (although, once again, I have no idea of the actual passing score - this is just my feeling).


I'm going to go ahead and assume the worst case scenario (i.e. I failed.) I know I tend to make tiny mistakes which cost me points, especially on questions I felt confident on. Given that fact about me, 60 questions is probably not a good confidence margin which doesn't grant me much room for error, especially with the other 20 I had little to no clue about.

Time for me to go bug Chelapati to post Volumes II and III of the Electrical manual. I'm not going to wait till January just to be hit with bad news (damn you California for being slow.)


----------



## benbo

ErichB said:


> benbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you are confident in 60 out of 80 you are in good shape.
> On the other 20, pure guessing would give you a few.
> 
> So that's well over 70%. Assuming you didn't make a lot of dumb mistakes you should be okay (although, once again, I have no idea of the actual passing score - this is just my feeling).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and assume the worst case scenario (i.e. I failed.) I know I tend to make tiny mistakes which cost me points, especially on questions I felt confident on. Given that fact about me, 60 questions is probably not a good confidence margin which doesn't grant me much room for error, especially with the other 20 I had little to no clue about.
> 
> Time for me to go bug Chelapati to post Volumes II and III of the Electrical manual. I'm not going to wait till January just to be hit with bad news (damn you California for being slow.)
Click to expand...

Well, that was my feeling as well, and I passed.


----------



## Insaf

Passing scores (cut-off scores) are same for all state even states have option to set their own passing score (so far, no state set its own passing score). Suppose Michigan passing score is 70%, Florida passing score 65% and in this case if any Florida PE relocated to Michigan, s/he will unable to fulfil Michigan passing requirements. That's why all state honor NCEES passing score.

Thanks,


----------

